# Affordable and Trustworthy Car Rental



## wolfdubai (Oct 5, 2013)

Greetings everyone,

I will be in Dubai this upcoming summer for 2 month. I am a looking for an affordable car rental company to a rent a car from during my stay in Dubai. I have heard some horror stories about car rentals in Dubai not returning back the deposits to their customers so I want to avoid those kind of car rentals. 

From your experience what is a a good car rental company you can vouch for?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

wolfdubai said:


> Greetings everyone,
> 
> I will be in Dubai this upcoming summer for 2 month. I am a looking for an affordable car rental company to a rent a car from during my stay in Dubai. I have heard some horror stories about car rentals in Dubai not returning back the deposits to their customers so I want to avoid those kind of car rentals.
> 
> ...


Hi,
All the big companies are here in Dubai - we used one of them in first few months and got our deposit back, without problem.
You can negotiate the rate a little if you are hiring the car for a few months.
You could also hire from one on the numerous, local companies that nobody has ever heard of. Maybe these are the ones that become a bit more difficult at the end of the rental.
It all depends on your definition of affordable - as the well known companies are likely to be more expensive (but have newer, better maintained cars) than Bloggs & Sons. You need to trade off upfront cost with peace of mind versus a risky outcome at the end of the rental.
For me - I preferred to go with someone I knew, who had a brand to protect.
It was a while ago - but I think it was Thrifty
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

We have a corporate arrangement with Roadstar.

Never accept the first price though - always ask if they can do better


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

I used quality rent a car in Al Barsha a few times, but I've only rented for 1-2 days at a time. However never any problems, reasonable rates. I started using them because they were walking distance from my building, and stuck with them because they don't nickel and dime you and try to charge you extra for stuff or any other shady behavior. Probably rented from them 6 or 7 times now.


----------



## wolfdubai (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you all for your responses. Thrifty seems like a reliable car rental company the only downside with them is the millage restriction. I found a good deal with National car rental in Dubai airport. I never rented from them before so I will give them a try and see what happens.


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

Try En Trust car rental in Al Barsha. I used them before buying a car and they were fair and honest with me.


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

I've had a long term rental with Fast Rent-a-Car. Seem honest and reasonable - they were a winner of a Sheikh Khalifa Excellence Award in 2013 (what ever that means ) :

Welcome To Fast Rent A Car's Home Page

They also have drivers available if you want someone to drive you around when you first arrive while you get your bearing etc.


----------

